# Unbekannter Schalter an der G15!?



## rabensang (8. August 2008)

Ich hab heut meine G15 als Abopramie bekommen.
Hab jetz mit Everest meine Displayinfos angepasst und ein bischen rumprobiert.

Die G15 is der Hammer.

Nur eine Taste oder Schalter oder Schieberegler haut mir die Fragezeichen aus dem Kopf.

Danke Logitech für die 200 Seitige Bedienungsanleitung


Für was ist das:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Also Leute keine dummen Antworten, ich bin kein NOOB.

Ich denke die ist für Windows Betrieb und zocken. Aber kann das schon alles sein.


----------



## exa (8. August 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Schalter an der G15!?!?*

da da ein joystick drauf is, is das die "gaming" taste, die schaltet die windowstasten zw strg und alt ab, damit man beim zocken nicht ausversehen aus dem spiel rausgeworfen wird weil man zufällig auf die windoof taste gekommen is...


----------



## Piy (8. August 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Schalter an der G15!?!?*

xD ja das is nur geil. ich hab mich mal drangesetzt und ausprobiert, wozu die da ist. also bei meiner g11. und die einzige funktion ist echt, die supertaste auszuschalten xD (und einen usb-port, aber ich glaub, das soll nicht so xD)


----------



## rabensang (8. August 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Schalter an der G15!?!?*

Da hätte glaub ich auch ein normaler knopf gereicht und nicht so ein riesen globiges ding, mit dem man die weltherrschaft an sich reissen kann.


----------



## Zsinj (11. August 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Schalter an der G15!?!?*



exa schrieb:


> da da ein joystick drauf is, is das die "gaming" taste, die schaltet die windowstasten zw strg und alt ab, damit man beim zocken nicht ausversehen aus dem spiel rausgeworfen wird weil man zufällig auf die windoof taste gekommen is...


rischdisch 
die Taste gibts schon seit der UR-G15 (welche ich auch habe  ) 
und ist auch recht nützlich, wenn man gern mal neben die tasten greift  oder einfach mal wieder zu lange durchgezoggt hat - wie es fast jede LAN vorkommt  

ajo, von der 200 seitigen anleitung wusst ich noch nix^^


----------



## RomeoJ (11. August 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Schalter an der G15!?!?*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt auf meine G15 (hier gekauft)... und den unerklärlichen Schalter...
Sieht auf alle Fälle geil aus und auf die 200 seitige Bedienungsanleitung habe ich jetzt schon kein Nerv...


----------



## Lucky.Smile (11. August 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Schalter an der G15!?!?*



RomeoJ schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt auf meine G15 (hier gekauft)... und den unerklärlichen Schalter...
> Sieht auf alle Fälle geil aus und auf die 200 seitige Bedienungsanleitung habe ich jetzt schon kein Nerv...




Wozu gibts denn das Klo 


Anstatt Zeitung gibts Bedienungsanleitung^^


----------



## rabensang (11. August 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Schalter an der G15!?!?*

Logitech hat gespart meinte ich damit.

Es liegt nix bei, in der Packung.

Nur CD und Werbeheft.


----------



## f3rr1s (12. August 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Schalter an der G15!?!?*

Ich liebe diesen Schlater Gerade für Diablo2


----------



## AMDSempron (14. August 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Schalter an der G15!?!?*

Ich hab hier noch ne Tasta ohne Windowstasten, an der Stelle is dann gar nix 

aber okay, is auch nich so ganz aktuell. Sonderlich sinnvoll finde ich ihn nu nich, zumindest an meiner G11, vielleicht wegen meinen doch recht filigranen Fingern^^


----------



## Maggats (14. August 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Schalter an der G15!?!?*



Lucky.Smile schrieb:


> Wozu gibts denn das Klo
> 
> 
> Anstatt Zeitung gibts Bedienungsanleitung^^




bedienungsanleitungen sind doch dafür da um sie original verpackt im karton zu lassen


find den schalter übrigens mist, da hätten die lieber so einen wie bei den "M" tasten nehmen sollen.


----------



## rabensang (16. August 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Schalter an der G15!?!?*

find den schalter übrigens mist, da hätten die lieber so einen wie bei den "M" tasten nehmen sollen.[/quote]



der Schalter ist auch mist, da war Logitech nicht sehr kreativ


----------



## HeX (16. August 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Schalter an der G15!?!?*

ich war kreativ und hab einfach die windowstaste rausgerissen und durch einen schwingungsdämpfer aus einem cd laufwerk ersätzt damit da kein loch ist ... hab ja noch eine 2 windoof taste^^

ps: warum gibt es keine linux taste?

aber für die g15 ntzer.. einmal schalter umgelegt und dann nie wieder anrühren... man muss doch nicht 5 mal am tag den schalter umlegen, daher egal wie der schalter gemacht ist der könnte auch unter der tastatur sein und würde sein zweck erfüllen


----------



## kratosfx60 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Schalter an der G15!?!?*

Hehehe, ich hab zwar nur ne G11 (Version 1) aber die Taste gibt es dort auch. 

Zum saubermachen hab ich die Tastatur mal aufgemacht und da ist mir was schönes bei der Taste aufgefallen...

Naja, außer dem Schalter selbst gibt es da nicht viel zu sehen, darunter ist nichts! Der Knopf ist ne verdammte Attrappe! xD

Er führt keinerlei Kontakt zu irgendwas, ihr könnt natürlich munter drauf rumdrücken aber passieren wird da nichts. 

Kann sein das es bei späteren Versionen oder der G15 anders ist, aber falls ihr da keine Funktion feststellen könnt, wisst ihr jetzt was los ist. ;D


----------

